# Farmall B Restoration



## gkbangorpunta (Dec 28, 2011)

I am interested in finding some one to restore a Farmall B. The tractor was owned by my father. Other than tires and the seat(replaced with a car seat) the tractor is complete with the metal undamaged. Obviously, some one relatively close to me would be preferable. I live in central Arkansas.


----------

